# معايير برنامج الرعاية المسؤولة للسلامة والصحة المهنية



## يا الغالي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

​​[FONT=&quot]هل احد سمع عن كود الموظف للسلامة والصحة المهنية التابع ل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]برنامج الرعاية المسؤولة[/FONT]. هذا الكود يطبق في شركات الكيماوية. 




Employee Health & Safety Code
Responsible Care®
Code of Management Practices















نوذج من الكود


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## زعبيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر ياااخي


----------



## الزنزبارى (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## sayed00 (8 فبراير 2014)

مميز ... مشكور اخى الغالى


----------

